# opinion please



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just wandered what everyones opinion is on this.
Brady sired a litter that was born yesterday (5 females 2 males)
I want another puppy in the worst way my Husband wants to wait until next year because 1. the sucky economy and 2. he thinks Brady is to young thinks he'll adapt better.
help


----------



## bethd (May 23, 2006)

I'm in the same situation!

Hubby said I could have another if I get permission from landlord but that probably means another pet deposit and $$ to buy the dog and we just found out work may be scarce for my husband this summer.









I'm going to wait a few months and save my money and try to get one in August. In your case, the puppy is ready now, or do you have 6 to 8 weeks to save up some money??

Max is now three and ready for a little buddy, three is when they're considered grown but I think they'll be able to adapt at any age, if Brady is younger than 3, they'll grow up together, if older than 3 then waiting another year won't change anything because he's an adult dog now (which he will still be another year from now)

If the landlord says no (since we have one gsd already) then we'll move in October when our lease is up.

So I guess my answer is: Go for it!!


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

As the ever frugal, overly responsible one, I'll throw in the vote for waiting.

The sucky economy is a pretty **** good reason. Plus, if you're siring litters, there will be another litter next year.


----------



## gsd&mal crazy1 (May 22, 2008)

i say go for it.!!!! i agree with MaxBaby..
you already have one. add one and make it a happy family.no really unless you really feel money will be tight and taking care of one mare will make a big difference for you. the economy sucks now. and it will later so do what's good for you and yours


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

We have a 5 yr old Chocolate Lab also that keeps Brady company.
To answer questions the pups were born Monday so I will have to wait and I won't have to pay full price she is paying me a stud fee.
Believe me I so want a pup but he said I can maybe get one next year.
My thoughts are I am getting one next year (hopefully the breeder will still use him)


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Puppy Fever!!!
COngrats on being a grammy!

I would advise to wait, hubby is right.
Besides do you want a new puppy when your
hubby might be anything less than thrilled?

Sounds like Brady is a stud muffin, I'm sure he'll
make you a grammy again next year when things
are better.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks!!
Hubby wants another one but he is just worried about $$
He has his own Roofing company and it is SLOW
I understand but it is so hard when I see those pics of the cuties.
I appreciate the input


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Dawn, my husband is a building contractor as well so I 'get' the $$ concern. I guess I would have to vote for waiting as well. BUT...if you know/think there will be another litter next year, think of the preparation and planning you can do prior to that!

But then...people post those cute little snausage pictures of new litters in the picture section and it about send me into Puppy Fever Overload!!!! HA HA!!!!

Lu


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks
It is killing me seeing the pics but I so understand where he is coming from if I have to wait I will. 
Yeah puppy over load want one.
I have almost everything just need puppy food but I guess I will have to wait not happy but got to do it


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WAIT! It's always better to wait if you can and have everything prepared and ready for a new pup.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks 
he said no so I guess I will have to wait until next year!!
Hopefully the Breeder will use him again


----------

